# Dr Ford agrees to testify under oath to Congress



## DrLove

Sure gonna be fun seeing if old, white Republicans will have the balls to grill this lady; who has btw taken a lie detector test. This is an educated woman well versed in psychology - not Stormy Daniels. She's going to hold up quite well, as old white Republicans bleed more college educated suburban women.


----------



## MarcATL

Stormy Daniel didn't lie about anything she's said regarding her and Trump either.


----------



## DrLove

MarcATL said:


> Stormy Daniel didn't lie about anything she's said regarding her and Trump either.



Oh I agree - The US public when last I looked believe her around 65% to Trump's 38 or so. I worded that badly. My point wasn't to berate Stormy. Just that this woman will fare even better.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Kavanaugh and the Republicans will spew some bullshit about the reliability of polygraph machines, as Kavanaugh refuses to submit to a test.


----------



## DGS49

Actually, there is no need to hold any hearings on the matter.  It has nothing to do with anything relevant, true or false.

Her story is not particularly credible, on its face.  The idea of someone trying to forcibly remove a woman's one-piece bathing suit UNDER STREET CLOTHES is preposterous.


----------



## joaquinmiller

DGS49 said:


> Actually, there is no need to hold any hearings on the matter.  It has nothing to do with anything relevant, true or false.
> 
> Her story is not particularly credible, on its face.  The idea of someone trying to forcibly remove a woman's one-piece bathing suit UNDER STREET CLOTHES is preposterous.



Thank God value voters quit pretending they have values.  That was getting old.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

MarcATL said:


> Stormy Daniel didn't lie about anything she's said regarding her and Trump either.



It is Daniels and her real name is Stephanie Clifford.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Zzzzzzz he will be confirmed, and liberals wonder why Trumps president..

This tit for tat started with Anita Hill ..


----------



## S.J.

Who gave her the polygraph, Comey?


----------



## DrLove

S.J. said:


> Who gave her the polygraph, Comey?



No

_The Post reports that Ford took a polygraph test administered by an ex-FBI agent on the advice of a lawyer, Debra Katz. The Post reviewed the results, which showed Ford was speaking truthfully when she described the alleged incident._


----------



## S.J.

Her lesbian lawyer said that no one from the Judiciary Committee (Dem or Repub) has asked her to testify.  I would think that the Dems would be anxious to have her testify if they were confident the allegations were true.  Why the reluctance?


----------



## S.J.

DrLove said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gave her the polygraph, Comey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> _The Post reports that Ford took a polygraph test administered by an ex-FBI agent on the advice of a lawyer, Debra Katz. The Post reviewed the results, which showed Ford was speaking truthfully when she described the alleged incident._
Click to expand...

The lawyer said the results of the polygraph had not been released.


----------



## DrLove

S.J. said:


> Her lesbian lawyer said that no one from the Judiciary Committee (Dem or Repub) has asked her to testify.  I would think that the Dems would be anxious to have her testify if they were confident the allegations were true.  Why the reluctance?



Only McTurtle can approve of such a hearing and issue such an invitation. 
It will come - Likely by day's end because the pressure from his own party is immense. 
And Who the F cares about the sexual preferences of her attorney?
Dude


----------



## Pete7469

joaquinmiller said:


> Thank God value voters quit pretending they have values.  That was getting old.



It made no difference.

You bed wetters held republicrats to higher standards than they had for themselves while you enjoyed having no morals, standards or ethics.

That's why the only thing I care about in a political whore is their willingness to roll back all the insane regressive shit you parasites demanded government enact. 

I don't care who or what they fuck, Bill did worse.

I don't care if they harassed some broad, Bill RAPED them.

I don't care if they slapped a woman. Ted Kennedy KILLED ONE. (That we know of)

I don't care if they do queer shit, the DNC is chock full of queers and every sort of sexual deviant known to man and some probably have kinks so depraved and disgusting they haven't been defined yet.


Piece of shit.


.


----------



## DrLove

S.J. said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gave her the polygraph, Comey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> _The Post reports that Ford took a polygraph test administered by an ex-FBI agent on the advice of a lawyer, Debra Katz. The Post reviewed the results, which showed Ford was speaking truthfully when she described the alleged incident._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lawyer said the results of the polygraph had not been released.
Click to expand...


Reviewed by The Post - Good enough for me until such time as it's released. It will be seen by the Senate Judiciary Committee.


----------



## DrLove

Pete7469 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God value voters quit pretending they have values.  That was getting old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It made no difference.
> 
> You bed wetters held republicrats to higher standards than they had for themselves while you enjoyed having no morals, standards or ethics.
> 
> That's why the only thing I care about in a political whore is their willingness to roll back all the insane regressive shit you parasites demanded government enact.
> 
> I don't care who or what they fuck, Bill did worse.
> 
> I don't care if they harassed some broad, Bill RAPED them.
> 
> I don't care if they slapped a woman. Ted Kennedy KILLED ONE. (That we know of)
> 
> I don't care if they do queer shit, the DNC is chock full of queers and every sort of sexual deviant known to man and some probably have kinks so depraved and disgusting they haven't been defined yet.
> 
> Piece of shit.
Click to expand...


You have anger management issues. Enter a zip code and enroll immediately 

Anger Management


----------



## S.J.

DrLove said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gave her the polygraph, Comey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> _The Post reports that Ford took a polygraph test administered by an ex-FBI agent on the advice of a lawyer, Debra Katz. The Post reviewed the results, which showed Ford was speaking truthfully when she described the alleged incident._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lawyer said the results of the polygraph had not been released.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reviewed by The Post - Good enough for me until such time as it's released. It will be by the Senate Judiciary Committee.
Click to expand...

Don't count on it.  Dems don't even want her to testify.  That tells me it's bullshit and they're afraid of being exposed for the frauds they are.


----------



## S.J.

DrLove said:


> Reviewed by The Post - *Good enough for me* until such time as it's released.


No surprise there.


----------



## Crepitus

DGS49 said:


> Actually, there is no need to hold any hearings on the matter.  It has nothing to do with anything relevant, true or false.
> 
> Her story is not particularly credible, on its face.  The idea of someone trying to forcibly remove a woman's one-piece bathing suit UNDER STREET CLOTHES is preposterous.


Yeah!  Black out drunks never try to do anything stupid!


----------



## DrLove

Crepitus said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there is no need to hold any hearings on the matter.  It has nothing to do with anything relevant, true or false.
> 
> Her story is not particularly credible, on its face.  The idea of someone trying to forcibly remove a woman's one-piece bathing suit UNDER STREET CLOTHES is preposterous.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!  Black out drunks never try to do anything stupid!
Click to expand...


They are still defending Brett the Breast Grabber's drinking buddy Mark Judge as a credible witness - LoL!

Judge describes an institution where alcoholism was rampant, a theme he detailed in his 1997 addiction memoir, _Wasted: Tales of a Gen X Drunk._

That book chronicles Judge’s time as a teenage alcoholic. Like many works of the genre, it devotes a lot of ink to the kinds of debauchery that leads to AA and recovery. While there’s nothing in the book that resembles the incident reportedly described in the private letter given to the FBI, Judge says his own black-out drinking while he and Kavanaugh were Georgetown Prep students “reached the point where once I had the first beer, I found it impossible to stop until I was completely annihilated.”

He describes, for instance, what happened after a night of heavy drinking with friends at a Georgetown bar. “The next thing I knew, I was lying on a bathroom floor. I was curled up in the fetal position with saliva running out of the side of my mouth,” Judge writes, explaining that he had inexplicably woken up inside a nearby Four Seasons Hotel. He writes that he called his mom for help getting home. “I must have come over here and passed out,” he tells her.​


----------



## DrLove

S.J. said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gave her the polygraph, Comey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> _The Post reports that Ford took a polygraph test administered by an ex-FBI agent on the advice of a lawyer, Debra Katz. The Post reviewed the results, which showed Ford was speaking truthfully when she described the alleged incident._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lawyer said the results of the polygraph had not been released.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reviewed by The Post - Good enough for me until such time as it's released. It will be by the Senate Judiciary Committee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't count on it.  Dems don't even want her to testify.  That tells me it's bullshit and they're afraid of being exposed for the frauds they are.
Click to expand...


Link to "Dems don't want her to testify"?

11:22 a.m.

All 10 Senate Judiciary Committee Democrats want that panel's Republican chairman to postpone this week's planned committee vote on Brett Kavanaugh's nomination to the Supreme Court.

The Democrats have written Iowa GOP Sen. Charles Grassley saying delaying Thursday's hearing would give the FBI time to investigate allegations by a woman who says a drunk Kavanaugh sexually assaulted her at a party when both were in high school in the early 1980s.​
No you don't - because you made it up

The Latest: Trump Jr. post mocks sexual assault allegation


----------



## Pop23

DrLove said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there is no need to hold any hearings on the matter.  It has nothing to do with anything relevant, true or false.
> 
> Her story is not particularly credible, on its face.  The idea of someone trying to forcibly remove a woman's one-piece bathing suit UNDER STREET CLOTHES is preposterous.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!  Black out drunks never try to do anything stupid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are still defending Brett the Breast Grabber's drinking buddy Mark Judge as a credible witness - LoL!
> 
> Judge describes an institution where alcoholism was rampant, a theme he detailed in his 1997 addiction memoir, _Wasted: Tales of a Gen X Drunk._
> 
> That book chronicles Judge’s time as a teenage alcoholic. Like many works of the genre, it devotes a lot of ink to the kinds of debauchery that leads to AA and recovery. While there’s nothing in the book that resembles the incident reportedly described in the private letter given to the FBI, Judge says his own black-out drinking while he and Kavanaugh were Georgetown Prep students “reached the point where once I had the first beer, I found it impossible to stop until I was completely annihilated.”
> 
> He describes, for instance, what happened after a night of heavy drinking with friends at a Georgetown bar. “The next thing I knew, I was lying on a bathroom floor. I was curled up in the fetal position with saliva running out of the side of my mouth,” Judge writes, explaining that he had inexplicably woken up inside a nearby Four Seasons Hotel. He writes that he called his mom for help getting home. “I must have come over here and passed out,” he tells her.​
Click to expand...


So Judge is the accussed? ummmmmm, what's your point?


----------



## DrLove

Pop23 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there is no need to hold any hearings on the matter.  It has nothing to do with anything relevant, true or false.
> 
> Her story is not particularly credible, on its face.  The idea of someone trying to forcibly remove a woman's one-piece bathing suit UNDER STREET CLOTHES is preposterous.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!  Black out drunks never try to do anything stupid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are still defending Brett the Breast Grabber's drinking buddy Mark Judge as a credible witness - LoL!
> 
> Judge describes an institution where alcoholism was rampant, a theme he detailed in his 1997 addiction memoir, _Wasted: Tales of a Gen X Drunk._
> 
> That book chronicles Judge’s time as a teenage alcoholic. Like many works of the genre, it devotes a lot of ink to the kinds of debauchery that leads to AA and recovery. While there’s nothing in the book that resembles the incident reportedly described in the private letter given to the FBI, Judge says his own black-out drinking while he and Kavanaugh were Georgetown Prep students “reached the point where once I had the first beer, I found it impossible to stop until I was completely annihilated.”
> 
> He describes, for instance, what happened after a night of heavy drinking with friends at a Georgetown bar. “The next thing I knew, I was lying on a bathroom floor. I was curled up in the fetal position with saliva running out of the side of my mouth,” Judge writes, explaining that he had inexplicably woken up inside a nearby Four Seasons Hotel. He writes that he called his mom for help getting home. “I must have come over here and passed out,” he tells her.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Judge is the accussed? ummmmmm, what's your point?
Click to expand...


That he is not a credible witness, yet he is being defended as a witness who says it didn't happen.
Hard stuff huh?


----------



## Pop23

DrLove said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there is no need to hold any hearings on the matter.  It has nothing to do with anything relevant, true or false.
> 
> Her story is not particularly credible, on its face.  The idea of someone trying to forcibly remove a woman's one-piece bathing suit UNDER STREET CLOTHES is preposterous.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!  Black out drunks never try to do anything stupid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are still defending Brett the Breast Grabber's drinking buddy Mark Judge as a credible witness - LoL!
> 
> Judge describes an institution where alcoholism was rampant, a theme he detailed in his 1997 addiction memoir, _Wasted: Tales of a Gen X Drunk._
> 
> That book chronicles Judge’s time as a teenage alcoholic. Like many works of the genre, it devotes a lot of ink to the kinds of debauchery that leads to AA and recovery. While there’s nothing in the book that resembles the incident reportedly described in the private letter given to the FBI, Judge says his own black-out drinking while he and Kavanaugh were Georgetown Prep students “reached the point where once I had the first beer, I found it impossible to stop until I was completely annihilated.”
> 
> He describes, for instance, what happened after a night of heavy drinking with friends at a Georgetown bar. “The next thing I knew, I was lying on a bathroom floor. I was curled up in the fetal position with saliva running out of the side of my mouth,” Judge writes, explaining that he had inexplicably woken up inside a nearby Four Seasons Hotel. He writes that he called his mom for help getting home. “I must have come over here and passed out,” he tells her.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Judge is the accussed? ummmmmm, what's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That he is not a credible witness, yet he is being defended as a witness who says it didn't happen.
> Hard stuff huh?
Click to expand...


Kav never claimed Judge was a witness dimwit. 

The book was published in 1997, by Fords high School buddy. If you were going to promote a lie about a gang rape, obviously you name a witness that published such a book.

Jesus H. Christ you are gullible.


----------



## S.J.

DrLove said:


> Link to "Dems don't want her to testify"?


Watch your own video.  The lawyer said NO Senators have requested she testify at the hearings.  That includes DEMOCRATS.  I think it's safe to say if they wanted her to, they would have ASKED her to.  This could change but as of right now, they haven't asked.  That most likely means they don't want her to (for some reason).


----------



## dannyboys

MarcATL said:


> Stormy Daniel didn't lie about anything she's said regarding her and Trump either.


'Something's Wrong with Her': Christine Ford's Students Savage Her in Reviews


----------



## MarcATL

Pete7469 said:


> It made no difference.
> 
> You bed wetters held republicrats to higher standards than they had for themselves while you enjoyed having no morals, standards or ethics.
> 
> That's why the only thing I care about in a political whore is their willingness to roll back all the insane regressive shit you parasites demanded government enact.
> 
> I don't care who or what they fuck, Bill did worse.
> 
> I don't care if they harassed some broad, Bill RAPED them.
> 
> I don't care if they slapped a woman. Ted Kennedy KILLED ONE. (That we know of)
> 
> I don't care if they do queer shit, the DNC is chock full of queers and every sort of sexual deviant known to man and some probably have kinks so depraved and disgusting they haven't been defined yet.
> 
> 
> Piece of shit.
> 
> 
> .


Piss Aunt, it's the REPUBLICANS that's been moralizing for 40+ years.

Go blow it out your ass!


----------



## MarcATL

dannyboys said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniel didn't lie about anything she's said regarding her and Trump either.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Something's Wrong with Her': Christine Ford's Students Savage Her in Reviews
Click to expand...

What's a "Grabbie News?"

#LOLGOP


----------



## chops_

I guessed it goes to show...don't do anything in high school that will "haunt" you thirty-five years later. Lol

I think its just another headache for Kavanaugh.


----------



## DrLove

Pop23 said:


> Kav never claimed Judge was a witness dimwit.
> 
> The book was published in 1997, by Fords high School buddy. If you were going to promote a lie about a gang rape, obviously you name a witness that published such a book.
> 
> Jesus H. Christ you are gullible.



You probably should have been tracking the posts today. 
They stated unequivocally that Kav had a self-admitted "black-out drunk" and "drooling - often passed out in fetal position" witness who claimed it didn't happen. 
Therefore it'd be YOU who is most certainly gullible and a fucking dimwit


----------



## S.J.

DrLove said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kav never claimed Judge was a witness dimwit.
> 
> The book was published in 1997, by Fords high School buddy. If you were going to promote a lie about a gang rape, obviously you name a witness that published such a book.
> 
> Jesus H. Christ you are gullible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably should have been tracking the posts today.
> They stated unequivocally that Kav had a self-admitted "black-out drunk" and "drooling - often passed out in fetal position" witness who claimed it didn't happen.
> Therefore it'd be YOU who is most certainly gullible and a fucking dimwit
Click to expand...

It's her word against his.  And her actions, waiting 3 decades, no witnesses, no evidence, the curious timing, coupled with Feinstein's timing of the release, etc., I'd say Ford's  word isn't worth a shit compared to Kavanaugh's, not to mention his spotless record and stellar reputation.  It's obviously another desperate attempt to accomplish through smears and slander what they failed to accomplish at the ballot box.  They see what was once a clear path to a socialist utopia via an activist SC (who would rubber stamp every usurpation of our rights and freedoms) slipping through their sleazy little fingers and it's driving them completely crazy.  Sooner or later they'll make an attempt to start a civil war to get what they want.  That'll be their final mistake.


----------



## chops_

S.J. said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kav never claimed Judge was a witness dimwit.
> 
> The book was published in 1997, by Fords high School buddy. If you were going to promote a lie about a gang rape, obviously you name a witness that published such a book.
> 
> Jesus H. Christ you are gullible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably should have been tracking the posts today.
> They stated unequivocally that Kav had a self-admitted "black-out drunk" and "drooling - often passed out in fetal position" witness who claimed it didn't happen.
> Therefore it'd be YOU who is most certainly gullible and a fucking dimwit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's her word against his.  And her actions, waiting 3 decades, no witnesses, no evidence, the curious timing, coupled with Feinstein's timing of the release, etc., I'd say Ford's  word isn't worth a shit compared to Kavanaugh's, not to mention his spotless record and stellar reputation.  It's obviously another desperate attempt to accomplish through smears and slander what they failed to accomplish at the ballot box.  They see what was once a clear path to a socialist utopia via an activist SC (who would rubber stamp every usurpation of our rights and freedoms) slipping through their sleazy little fingers and it's driving them completely crazy.  Sooner or later they'll make an attempt to start a civil war to get what they want.  That'll be their final mistake.
Click to expand...



I see the entire thing hogwash to be honest. Why wait 3 decades to "slam" something that someone (Kav) did or didn't do; only to make some bogus announcement when he is up for nomination to the SCOTUS? It's not only outlandish but looks like she has some agenda or grudge against him. *shrug*


----------



## DrLove

ςђσps said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kav never claimed Judge was a witness dimwit.
> 
> The book was published in 1997, by Fords high School buddy. If you were going to promote a lie about a gang rape, obviously you name a witness that published such a book.
> 
> Jesus H. Christ you are gullible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably should have been tracking the posts today.
> They stated unequivocally that Kav had a self-admitted "black-out drunk" and "drooling - often passed out in fetal position" witness who claimed it didn't happen.
> Therefore it'd be YOU who is most certainly gullible and a fucking dimwit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's her word against his.  And her actions, waiting 3 decades, no witnesses, no evidence, the curious timing, coupled with Feinstein's timing of the release, etc., I'd say Ford's  word isn't worth a shit compared to Kavanaugh's, not to mention his spotless record and stellar reputation.  It's obviously another desperate attempt to accomplish through smears and slander what they failed to accomplish at the ballot box.  They see what was once a clear path to a socialist utopia via an activist SC (who would rubber stamp every usurpation of our rights and freedoms) slipping through their sleazy little fingers and it's driving them completely crazy.  Sooner or later they'll make an attempt to start a civil war to get what they want.  That'll be their final mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see the entire thing hogwash to be honest. Why wait 3 decades to "slam" something that someone (Kav) did or didn't do; only to make some bogus announcement when he is up for nomination to the SCOTUS? It's not only outlandish but looks like she has some agenda or grudge against him. *shrug*
Click to expand...


You Dotard Duhfenders said the same thing about Roy Moore - How'd that work out for ya?


----------



## Picaro

MarcATL said:


> Stormy Daniel didn't lie about anything she's said regarding her and Trump either.



Really? You think 'Stormy' is her real name, right?


----------



## joaquinmiller

Pete7469 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God value voters quit pretending they have values.  That was getting old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It made no difference.
> 
> You bed wetters held republicrats to higher standards than they had for themselves while you enjoyed having no morals, standards or ethics.
> 
> That's why the only thing I care about in a political whore is their willingness to roll back all the insane regressive shit you parasites demanded government enact.
> 
> I don't care who or what they fuck, Bill did worse.
> 
> I don't care if they harassed some broad, Bill RAPED them.
> 
> I don't care if they slapped a woman. Ted Kennedy KILLED ONE. (That we know of)
> 
> I don't care if they do queer shit, the DNC is chock full of queers and every sort of sexual deviant known to man and some probably have kinks so depraved and disgusting they haven't been defined yet.
> 
> 
> Piece of shit.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


That's it, Pat.  Let it all out.


----------



## Pete7469

DrLove said:


> You have anger management issues. Enter a zip code and enroll immediately
> 
> Anger Management



You have natural selection issues, enter a dumpster behind Planned Unparenthood, neutralize your carbon foot print and feed the rats the meal they should have gotten a long time ago with interest.


Fuckin imbecile.


----------



## chops_

Picaro said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniel didn't lie about anything she's said regarding her and Trump either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You think 'Stormy' is her real name, right?
Click to expand...



Her _*real *_name is Stephanie Clifford.


----------



## Sunsettommy

They will testify NEXT Monday, thus the vote this Thursday has been postponed:

NYT

September 17, 2018

By SHERYL GAY STOLBERG and JULIE HIRSCHFELD DAVIS

*Hearing Set for Monday to Hear Kavanaugh and His Accuser *

Excerpt:

WASHINGTON — The chairman of the Senate Judiciary Committee, under mounting pressure from senators of his own party, will call President Trump’s Supreme Court nominee, Judge Brett M. Kavanaugh, and the woman who has accused him of sexual assault before the committee on Monday for extraordinary public hearings just weeks before the midterm elections.

Senator John Kennedy, Republican of Louisiana, told reporters Monday afternoon that the chairman, Senator Charles E. Grassley, Republican of Iowa, told senators there would be an “opportunity” for senators to hear from Judge Kavanaugh and his accuser, Christine Blasey Ford, in a public setting where senators would be able to ask questions. Both have said they are willing to testify. A Senate Republican aide confirmed that it would be on Monday, effectively delaying a planned committee vote on Judge Kavanaugh’s nomination, which had been scheduled for this Thursday.

LINK


----------



## Leo123

Ford is a died in the wool loony leftie by all accounts.  Also, she was NOT going to come forward until she was outed.  Obviously not even she believes this pile of crap.   Feinstein has 0 credibility and is probably trying to move focus off her spy staffer.


----------



## MarcATL

Picaro said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniel didn't lie about anything she's said regarding her and Trump either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You think 'Stormy' is her real name, right?
Click to expand...

LoL! What does it matter what we call her, we know who we're talking about, right?

CLASSIC 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquinmiller

dannyboys said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniel didn't lie about anything she's said regarding her and Trump either.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Something's Wrong with Her': Christine Ford's Students Savage Her in Reviews
Click to expand...


If that had been a gun, you'd have blown off your hand.


----------



## Picaro

ςђσps said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniel didn't lie about anything she's said regarding her and Trump either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You think 'Stormy' is her real name, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Her _*real *_name is Stephanie Clifford.
Click to expand...


Yes, she's a liar and fraud from the get go.


----------



## Picaro

MarcATL said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniel didn't lie about anything she's said regarding her and Trump either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You think 'Stormy' is her real name, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LoL! What does it matter what we call her, we know who we're talking about, right?
> 
> CLASSIC
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Yes, a pros with no credibility and even lies about her name, and you losers are trying to pass her off as 'credible'.  You can't even do that for yourselves, as your Resistance' becomes more and more silly with each passing day. Your losses in Nov. 2018 are mounting the more stupid fake news you clowns post. Might as well race around in tiny clown cars with your hands in each others pants.


----------



## DrLove

ςђσps said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniel didn't lie about anything she's said regarding her and Trump either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You think 'Stormy' is her real name, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her _*real *_name is Stephanie Clifford.
Click to expand...


WoW - it's almost like you idiots are the only ones who knew that!


----------



## joaquinmiller

S.J. said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kav never claimed Judge was a witness dimwit.
> 
> The book was published in 1997, by Fords high School buddy. If you were going to promote a lie about a gang rape, obviously you name a witness that published such a book.
> 
> Jesus H. Christ you are gullible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably should have been tracking the posts today.
> They stated unequivocally that Kav had a self-admitted "black-out drunk" and "drooling - often passed out in fetal position" witness who claimed it didn't happen.
> Therefore it'd be YOU who is most certainly gullible and a fucking dimwit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's her word against his.  And her actions, waiting 3 decades, no witnesses, no evidence, the curious timing, coupled with Feinstein's timing of the release, etc., I'd say Ford's  word isn't worth a shit compared to Kavanaugh's, not to mention his spotless record and stellar reputation.  It's obviously another desperate attempt to accomplish through smears and slander what they failed to accomplish at the ballot box.  They see what was once a clear path to a socialist utopia via an activist SC (who would rubber stamp every usurpation of our rights and freedoms) slipping through their sleazy little fingers and it's driving them completely crazy.  Sooner or later they'll make an attempt to start a civil war to get what they want.  That'll be their final mistake.
Click to expand...


Yeah, we never saw any of this 11th hour bullshit during Merrick Garland's hearing.


----------



## Pop23

joaquinmiller said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kav never claimed Judge was a witness dimwit.
> 
> The book was published in 1997, by Fords high School buddy. If you were going to promote a lie about a gang rape, obviously you name a witness that published such a book.
> 
> Jesus H. Christ you are gullible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably should have been tracking the posts today.
> They stated unequivocally that Kav had a self-admitted "black-out drunk" and "drooling - often passed out in fetal position" witness who claimed it didn't happen.
> Therefore it'd be YOU who is most certainly gullible and a fucking dimwit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's her word against his.  And her actions, waiting 3 decades, no witnesses, no evidence, the curious timing, coupled with Feinstein's timing of the release, etc., I'd say Ford's  word isn't worth a shit compared to Kavanaugh's, not to mention his spotless record and stellar reputation.  It's obviously another desperate attempt to accomplish through smears and slander what they failed to accomplish at the ballot box.  They see what was once a clear path to a socialist utopia via an activist SC (who would rubber stamp every usurpation of our rights and freedoms) slipping through their sleazy little fingers and it's driving them completely crazy.  Sooner or later they'll make an attempt to start a civil war to get what they want.  That'll be their final mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we never saw any of this 11th hour bullshit during Merrick Garland's hearing.
Click to expand...


Who exactly accused him of kidnapping and attempted rape? No?


----------



## joaquinmiller

Pop23 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kav never claimed Judge was a witness dimwit.
> 
> The book was published in 1997, by Fords high School buddy. If you were going to promote a lie about a gang rape, obviously you name a witness that published such a book.
> 
> Jesus H. Christ you are gullible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably should have been tracking the posts today.
> They stated unequivocally that Kav had a self-admitted "black-out drunk" and "drooling - often passed out in fetal position" witness who claimed it didn't happen.
> Therefore it'd be YOU who is most certainly gullible and a fucking dimwit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's her word against his.  And her actions, waiting 3 decades, no witnesses, no evidence, the curious timing, coupled with Feinstein's timing of the release, etc., I'd say Ford's  word isn't worth a shit compared to Kavanaugh's, not to mention his spotless record and stellar reputation.  It's obviously another desperate attempt to accomplish through smears and slander what they failed to accomplish at the ballot box.  They see what was once a clear path to a socialist utopia via an activist SC (who would rubber stamp every usurpation of our rights and freedoms) slipping through their sleazy little fingers and it's driving them completely crazy.  Sooner or later they'll make an attempt to start a civil war to get what they want.  That'll be their final mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we never saw any of this 11th hour bullshit during Merrick Garland's hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who exactly accused him of kidnapping and attempted rape? No?
Click to expand...


Garland didn't _get_ a hearing, dummy.  Righties whining about a politicized process left the seat empty for a year.


----------



## Pop23

joaquinmiller said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kav never claimed Judge was a witness dimwit.
> 
> The book was published in 1997, by Fords high School buddy. If you were going to promote a lie about a gang rape, obviously you name a witness that published such a book.
> 
> Jesus H. Christ you are gullible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably should have been tracking the posts today.
> They stated unequivocally that Kav had a self-admitted "black-out drunk" and "drooling - often passed out in fetal position" witness who claimed it didn't happen.
> Therefore it'd be YOU who is most certainly gullible and a fucking dimwit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's her word against his.  And her actions, waiting 3 decades, no witnesses, no evidence, the curious timing, coupled with Feinstein's timing of the release, etc., I'd say Ford's  word isn't worth a shit compared to Kavanaugh's, not to mention his spotless record and stellar reputation.  It's obviously another desperate attempt to accomplish through smears and slander what they failed to accomplish at the ballot box.  They see what was once a clear path to a socialist utopia via an activist SC (who would rubber stamp every usurpation of our rights and freedoms) slipping through their sleazy little fingers and it's driving them completely crazy.  Sooner or later they'll make an attempt to start a civil war to get what they want.  That'll be their final mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we never saw any of this 11th hour bullshit during Merrick Garland's hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who exactly accused him of kidnapping and attempted rape? No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Garland didn't _get_ a hearing, dummy.  Righties whining about a politicized process left the seat empty for a year.
Click to expand...


And the crime he was accused of halfwit?

You equating a lack of getting a hearing on his nominations with a SEXUAL ASSAULT ALLEGATION, tells me all I need to know about you.

You have no moral code........

PERIOD!


----------



## joaquinmiller

Pop23 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> You probably should have been tracking the posts today.
> They stated unequivocally that Kav had a self-admitted "black-out drunk" and "drooling - often passed out in fetal position" witness who claimed it didn't happen.
> Therefore it'd be YOU who is most certainly gullible and a fucking dimwit
> 
> 
> 
> It's her word against his.  And her actions, waiting 3 decades, no witnesses, no evidence, the curious timing, coupled with Feinstein's timing of the release, etc., I'd say Ford's  word isn't worth a shit compared to Kavanaugh's, not to mention his spotless record and stellar reputation.  It's obviously another desperate attempt to accomplish through smears and slander what they failed to accomplish at the ballot box.  They see what was once a clear path to a socialist utopia via an activist SC (who would rubber stamp every usurpation of our rights and freedoms) slipping through their sleazy little fingers and it's driving them completely crazy.  Sooner or later they'll make an attempt to start a civil war to get what they want.  That'll be their final mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we never saw any of this 11th hour bullshit during Merrick Garland's hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who exactly accused him of kidnapping and attempted rape? No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Garland didn't _get_ a hearing, dummy.  Righties whining about a politicized process left the seat empty for a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the crime he was accused of halfwit?
> 
> You equating a lack of getting a hearing on his nominations with a SEXUAL ASSAULT ALLEGATION, tells me all I need to know about you.
> 
> You have no moral code........
> 
> PERIOD!
Click to expand...


There's not much that's funnier than a Trumpeter wittering on about a moral code.  A rightie whining about a politicized nomination process comes close.  I'll give you that.


----------



## Pop23

joaquinmiller said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's her word against his.  And her actions, waiting 3 decades, no witnesses, no evidence, the curious timing, coupled with Feinstein's timing of the release, etc., I'd say Ford's  word isn't worth a shit compared to Kavanaugh's, not to mention his spotless record and stellar reputation.  It's obviously another desperate attempt to accomplish through smears and slander what they failed to accomplish at the ballot box.  They see what was once a clear path to a socialist utopia via an activist SC (who would rubber stamp every usurpation of our rights and freedoms) slipping through their sleazy little fingers and it's driving them completely crazy.  Sooner or later they'll make an attempt to start a civil war to get what they want.  That'll be their final mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we never saw any of this 11th hour bullshit during Merrick Garland's hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who exactly accused him of kidnapping and attempted rape? No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Garland didn't _get_ a hearing, dummy.  Righties whining about a politicized process left the seat empty for a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the crime he was accused of halfwit?
> 
> You equating a lack of getting a hearing on his nominations with a SEXUAL ASSAULT ALLEGATION, tells me all I need to know about you.
> 
> You have no moral code........
> 
> PERIOD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's not much that's funnier than a Trumpeter wittering on about a moral code.  A rightie whining about a politicized nomination process comes close.  I'll give you that.
Click to expand...


I see the deflection. The question is why you feel guilty enough about your stupid damn statement to need to deflect.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Pop23 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we never saw any of this 11th hour bullshit during Merrick Garland's hearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who exactly accused him of kidnapping and attempted rape? No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Garland didn't _get_ a hearing, dummy.  Righties whining about a politicized process left the seat empty for a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the crime he was accused of halfwit?
> 
> You equating a lack of getting a hearing on his nominations with a SEXUAL ASSAULT ALLEGATION, tells me all I need to know about you.
> 
> You have no moral code........
> 
> PERIOD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's not much that's funnier than a Trumpeter wittering on about a moral code.  A rightie whining about a politicized nomination process comes close.  I'll give you that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see the deflection. The question is why you feel guilty enough about your stupid damn statement to need to deflect.
Click to expand...


You don't see a thing, or cognitive dissonance would shut you the fuck up.  A Trump leghumper talking about a moral code, as if you conjured up some superiority.


----------



## bodecea

bear513 said:


> Zzzzzzz he will be confirmed, and liberals wonder why Trumps president..
> 
> This tit for tat started with Anita Hill ..


INCEL  talk


----------



## Pop23

joaquinmiller said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who exactly accused him of kidnapping and attempted rape? No?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garland didn't _get_ a hearing, dummy.  Righties whining about a politicized process left the seat empty for a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the crime he was accused of halfwit?
> 
> You equating a lack of getting a hearing on his nominations with a SEXUAL ASSAULT ALLEGATION, tells me all I need to know about you.
> 
> You have no moral code........
> 
> PERIOD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's not much that's funnier than a Trumpeter wittering on about a moral code.  A rightie whining about a politicized nomination process comes close.  I'll give you that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see the deflection. The question is why you feel guilty enough about your stupid damn statement to need to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see a thing, or cognitive dissonance would shut you the fuck up.  A Trump leghumper talking about a moral code, as if you conjured up some superiority.
Click to expand...


Even more deflection from the morally deprived. 

Go take a nap junior, and let adults handle the big stuff.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Pop23 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Garland didn't _get_ a hearing, dummy.  Righties whining about a politicized process left the seat empty for a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the crime he was accused of halfwit?
> 
> You equating a lack of getting a hearing on his nominations with a SEXUAL ASSAULT ALLEGATION, tells me all I need to know about you.
> 
> You have no moral code........
> 
> PERIOD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's not much that's funnier than a Trumpeter wittering on about a moral code.  A rightie whining about a politicized nomination process comes close.  I'll give you that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see the deflection. The question is why you feel guilty enough about your stupid damn statement to need to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see a thing, or cognitive dissonance would shut you the fuck up.  A Trump leghumper talking about a moral code, as if you conjured up some superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even more deflection from the morally deprived.
> 
> Go take a nap junior, and let adults handle the big stuff.
Click to expand...


I checked my moral code at Travis AFB when I left for Vietnam, but I picked it up when I came back.  I'm adult enough.


----------



## Pop23

joaquinmiller said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the crime he was accused of halfwit?
> 
> You equating a lack of getting a hearing on his nominations with a SEXUAL ASSAULT ALLEGATION, tells me all I need to know about you.
> 
> You have no moral code........
> 
> PERIOD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's not much that's funnier than a Trumpeter wittering on about a moral code.  A rightie whining about a politicized nomination process comes close.  I'll give you that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see the deflection. The question is why you feel guilty enough about your stupid damn statement to need to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see a thing, or cognitive dissonance would shut you the fuck up.  A Trump leghumper talking about a moral code, as if you conjured up some superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even more deflection from the morally deprived.
> 
> Go take a nap junior, and let adults handle the big stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I checked my moral code at Travis AFB when I left for Vietnam, but I picked it up when I came back.  I'm adult enough.
Click to expand...


Apparently not


----------



## joaquinmiller

Pop23 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's not much that's funnier than a Trumpeter wittering on about a moral code.  A rightie whining about a politicized nomination process comes close.  I'll give you that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see the deflection. The question is why you feel guilty enough about your stupid damn statement to need to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see a thing, or cognitive dissonance would shut you the fuck up.  A Trump leghumper talking about a moral code, as if you conjured up some superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even more deflection from the morally deprived.
> 
> Go take a nap junior, and let adults handle the big stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I checked my moral code at Travis AFB when I left for Vietnam, but I picked it up when I came back.  I'm adult enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently not
Click to expand...


What's this 'big stuff'?  Whining about politics?   You've got that down.


----------



## Pop23

joaquinmiller said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the deflection. The question is why you feel guilty enough about your stupid damn statement to need to deflect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't see a thing, or cognitive dissonance would shut you the fuck up.  A Trump leghumper talking about a moral code, as if you conjured up some superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even more deflection from the morally deprived.
> 
> Go take a nap junior, and let adults handle the big stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I checked my moral code at Travis AFB when I left for Vietnam, but I picked it up when I came back.  I'm adult enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's this 'big stuff'?  Whining about politics?   You've got that down.
Click to expand...


When you decide to stop with the childish deflections you will understand. Until then, you are simply an arrogant child.


----------



## bodecea

Pete7469 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God value voters quit pretending they have values.  That was getting old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It made no difference.
> 
> You bed wetters held republicrats to higher standards than they had for themselves while you enjoyed having no morals, standards or ethics.
> 
> That's why the only thing I care about in a political whore is their willingness to roll back all the insane regressive shit you parasites demanded government enact.
> 
> I don't care who or what they fuck, Bill did worse.
> 
> I don't care if they harassed some broad, Bill RAPED them.
> 
> I don't care if they slapped a woman. Ted Kennedy KILLED ONE. (That we know of)
> 
> I don't care if they do queer shit, the DNC is chock full of queers and every sort of sexual deviant known to man and some probably have kinks so depraved and disgusting they haven't been defined yet.
> 
> 
> Piece of shit.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

What a disturbing post.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Pop23 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't see a thing, or cognitive dissonance would shut you the fuck up.  A Trump leghumper talking about a moral code, as if you conjured up some superiority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even more deflection from the morally deprived.
> 
> Go take a nap junior, and let adults handle the big stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I checked my moral code at Travis AFB when I left for Vietnam, but I picked it up when I came back.  I'm adult enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's this 'big stuff'?  Whining about politics?   You've got that down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you decide to stop with the childish deflections you will understand. Until then, you are simply an arrogant child.
Click to expand...


That's the 'big stuff'?


----------



## DrLove

joaquinmiller said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who exactly accused him of kidnapping and attempted rape? No?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garland didn't _get_ a hearing, dummy.  Righties whining about a politicized process left the seat empty for a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the crime he was accused of halfwit?
> 
> You equating a lack of getting a hearing on his nominations with a SEXUAL ASSAULT ALLEGATION, tells me all I need to know about you.
> 
> You have no moral code........
> 
> PERIOD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's not much that's funnier than a Trumpeter wittering on about a moral code.  A rightie whining about a politicized nomination process comes close.  I'll give you that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see the deflection. The question is why you feel guilty enough about your stupid damn statement to need to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see a thing, or cognitive dissonance would shut you the fuck up.  A Trump leghumper talking about a moral code, as if you conjured up some superiority.
Click to expand...


Morals schmorals .. They've all sold their souls - including their evangelical contingency.


----------



## Pop23

joaquinmiller said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kav never claimed Judge was a witness dimwit.
> 
> The book was published in 1997, by Fords high School buddy. If you were going to promote a lie about a gang rape, obviously you name a witness that published such a book.
> 
> Jesus H. Christ you are gullible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably should have been tracking the posts today.
> They stated unequivocally that Kav had a self-admitted "black-out drunk" and "drooling - often passed out in fetal position" witness who claimed it didn't happen.
> Therefore it'd be YOU who is most certainly gullible and a fucking dimwit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's her word against his.  And her actions, waiting 3 decades, no witnesses, no evidence, the curious timing, coupled with Feinstein's timing of the release, etc., I'd say Ford's  word isn't worth a shit compared to Kavanaugh's, not to mention his spotless record and stellar reputation.  It's obviously another desperate attempt to accomplish through smears and slander what they failed to accomplish at the ballot box.  They see what was once a clear path to a socialist utopia via an activist SC (who would rubber stamp every usurpation of our rights and freedoms) slipping through their sleazy little fingers and it's driving them completely crazy.  Sooner or later they'll make an attempt to start a civil war to get what they want.  That'll be their final mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we never saw any of this 11th hour bullshit during Merrick Garland's hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who exactly accused him of kidnapping and attempted rape? No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Garland didn't _get_ a hearing, dummy.  Righties whining about a politicized process left the seat empty for a year.
Click to expand...


Because you are a dipshit, let me educate you on the difference between not getting a hearing on a SC nomination and a false rape allegation.

Man spends 46 years in prison for rape he didn't commit

*Jones, now 65, was 19 when police arrested him on suspicion of abducting a nurse at gunpoint from a Baton Rouge hospital’s parking lot and raping her behind a building on the night of 2 October 1971. Jones was convicted of aggravated rape at a 1974 retrial and sentenced to life in prison without the possibility of parole.*

Now lets look at what happens to a Man who doesn't get a SC nomination hearing:

Merrick Garland - Wikipedia

*Merrick Brian Garland* *(born November 13, 1952) is the Chief United States Circuit Judge of the United States Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia Circuit. He has served on that court since 1997.*

I'm thinking that's a pretty good gig with awesome pay.

Now, on with your moral equivalency argument...............

Or were you just exhibiting your idiocy for the whole world to see?


----------



## Pop23

DrLove said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Garland didn't _get_ a hearing, dummy.  Righties whining about a politicized process left the seat empty for a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the crime he was accused of halfwit?
> 
> You equating a lack of getting a hearing on his nominations with a SEXUAL ASSAULT ALLEGATION, tells me all I need to know about you.
> 
> You have no moral code........
> 
> PERIOD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's not much that's funnier than a Trumpeter wittering on about a moral code.  A rightie whining about a politicized nomination process comes close.  I'll give you that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see the deflection. The question is why you feel guilty enough about your stupid damn statement to need to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see a thing, or cognitive dissonance would shut you the fuck up.  A Trump leghumper talking about a moral code, as if you conjured up some superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Morals schmorals .. They've all sold their souls - including their evangelical contingency.
Click to expand...


^^^^^^ more idiocy from the board idiot


----------



## DrLove

Pop23 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the crime he was accused of halfwit?
> 
> You equating a lack of getting a hearing on his nominations with a SEXUAL ASSAULT ALLEGATION, tells me all I need to know about you.
> 
> You have no moral code........
> 
> PERIOD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's not much that's funnier than a Trumpeter wittering on about a moral code.  A rightie whining about a politicized nomination process comes close.  I'll give you that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see the deflection. The question is why you feel guilty enough about your stupid damn statement to need to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see a thing, or cognitive dissonance would shut you the fuck up.  A Trump leghumper talking about a moral code, as if you conjured up some superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Morals schmorals .. They've all sold their souls - including their evangelical contingency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^ more idiocy from the board idiot
Click to expand...


^^^^^^ thinks Donald Trump is a moral person


----------



## Pop23

DrLove said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's not much that's funnier than a Trumpeter wittering on about a moral code.  A rightie whining about a politicized nomination process comes close.  I'll give you that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see the deflection. The question is why you feel guilty enough about your stupid damn statement to need to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see a thing, or cognitive dissonance would shut you the fuck up.  A Trump leghumper talking about a moral code, as if you conjured up some superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Morals schmorals .. They've all sold their souls - including their evangelical contingency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^ more idiocy from the board idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^ thinks Donald Trump is a moral person
Click to expand...


^^^^^^ needs to provide a link. (clue, he can't)


----------



## joaquinmiller

Pop23 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> You probably should have been tracking the posts today.
> They stated unequivocally that Kav had a self-admitted "black-out drunk" and "drooling - often passed out in fetal position" witness who claimed it didn't happen.
> Therefore it'd be YOU who is most certainly gullible and a fucking dimwit
> 
> 
> 
> It's her word against his.  And her actions, waiting 3 decades, no witnesses, no evidence, the curious timing, coupled with Feinstein's timing of the release, etc., I'd say Ford's  word isn't worth a shit compared to Kavanaugh's, not to mention his spotless record and stellar reputation.  It's obviously another desperate attempt to accomplish through smears and slander what they failed to accomplish at the ballot box.  They see what was once a clear path to a socialist utopia via an activist SC (who would rubber stamp every usurpation of our rights and freedoms) slipping through their sleazy little fingers and it's driving them completely crazy.  Sooner or later they'll make an attempt to start a civil war to get what they want.  That'll be their final mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we never saw any of this 11th hour bullshit during Merrick Garland's hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who exactly accused him of kidnapping and attempted rape? No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Garland didn't _get_ a hearing, dummy.  Righties whining about a politicized process left the seat empty for a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you are a dipshit, let me educate you on the difference between not getting a hearing on a SC nomination and a false rape allegation.
> 
> Man spends 46 years in prison for rape he didn't commit
> 
> *Jones, now 65, was 19 when police arrested him on suspicion of abducting a nurse at gunpoint from a Baton Rouge hospital’s parking lot and raping her behind a building on the night of 2 October 1971. Jones was convicted of aggravated rape at a 1974 retrial and sentenced to life in prison without the possibility of parole.*
> 
> Now lets look at what happens to a Man who doesn't get a SC nomination hearing:
> 
> Merrick Garland - Wikipedia
> 
> *Merrick Brian Garland* *(born November 13, 1952) is the Chief United States Circuit Judge of the United States Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia Circuit. He has served on that court since 1997.*
> 
> I'm thinking that's a pretty good gig with awesome pay.
> 
> Now, on with your moral equivalency argument...............
> 
> Or were you just exhibiting your idiocy for the whole world to see?
Click to expand...


And you accused me of  deflecting?  You're one of the least aware pinheads I've encountered.  If you want to concern yourself with moral codes other than your own, maybe you should look at the politicians you support, instead of posters on a chatboard.


----------



## Pop23

joaquinmiller said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's her word against his.  And her actions, waiting 3 decades, no witnesses, no evidence, the curious timing, coupled with Feinstein's timing of the release, etc., I'd say Ford's  word isn't worth a shit compared to Kavanaugh's, not to mention his spotless record and stellar reputation.  It's obviously another desperate attempt to accomplish through smears and slander what they failed to accomplish at the ballot box.  They see what was once a clear path to a socialist utopia via an activist SC (who would rubber stamp every usurpation of our rights and freedoms) slipping through their sleazy little fingers and it's driving them completely crazy.  Sooner or later they'll make an attempt to start a civil war to get what they want.  That'll be their final mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we never saw any of this 11th hour bullshit during Merrick Garland's hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who exactly accused him of kidnapping and attempted rape? No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Garland didn't _get_ a hearing, dummy.  Righties whining about a politicized process left the seat empty for a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you are a dipshit, let me educate you on the difference between not getting a hearing on a SC nomination and a false rape allegation.
> 
> Man spends 46 years in prison for rape he didn't commit
> 
> *Jones, now 65, was 19 when police arrested him on suspicion of abducting a nurse at gunpoint from a Baton Rouge hospital’s parking lot and raping her behind a building on the night of 2 October 1971. Jones was convicted of aggravated rape at a 1974 retrial and sentenced to life in prison without the possibility of parole.*
> 
> Now lets look at what happens to a Man who doesn't get a SC nomination hearing:
> 
> Merrick Garland - Wikipedia
> 
> *Merrick Brian Garland* *(born November 13, 1952) is the Chief United States Circuit Judge of the United States Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia Circuit. He has served on that court since 1997.*
> 
> I'm thinking that's a pretty good gig with awesome pay.
> 
> Now, on with your moral equivalency argument...............
> 
> Or were you just exhibiting your idiocy for the whole world to see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you accused me of  deflecting?  You're one of the least aware pinheads I've encountered.  If you want to concern yourself with moral codes other than your own, maybe you should look at the politicians you support, instead of posters on a chatboard.
Click to expand...


I can multitask, and you have yet to explain your moral equivalency as to not getting a hearing, then having a productive life afterwards, to being accused of sexual assault that could end your professional life.

I'm giving you an undeserved second chance dipshit.

Go


----------



## DrLove

Pop23 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we never saw any of this 11th hour bullshit during Merrick Garland's hearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who exactly accused him of kidnapping and attempted rape? No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Garland didn't _get_ a hearing, dummy.  Righties whining about a politicized process left the seat empty for a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you are a dipshit, let me educate you on the difference between not getting a hearing on a SC nomination and a false rape allegation.
> 
> Man spends 46 years in prison for rape he didn't commit
> 
> *Jones, now 65, was 19 when police arrested him on suspicion of abducting a nurse at gunpoint from a Baton Rouge hospital’s parking lot and raping her behind a building on the night of 2 October 1971. Jones was convicted of aggravated rape at a 1974 retrial and sentenced to life in prison without the possibility of parole.*
> 
> Now lets look at what happens to a Man who doesn't get a SC nomination hearing:
> 
> Merrick Garland - Wikipedia
> 
> *Merrick Brian Garland* *(born November 13, 1952) is the Chief United States Circuit Judge of the United States Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia Circuit. He has served on that court since 1997.*
> 
> I'm thinking that's a pretty good gig with awesome pay.
> 
> Now, on with your moral equivalency argument...............
> 
> Or were you just exhibiting your idiocy for the whole world to see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you accused me of  deflecting?  You're one of the least aware pinheads I've encountered.  If you want to concern yourself with moral codes other than your own, maybe you should look at the politicians you support, instead of posters on a chatboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can multitask, and you have yet to explain your moral equivalency as to not getting a hearing, then having a productive life afterwards, to being accused of sexual assault that could end your professional life.
> 
> I'm giving you an undeserved second chance dipshit.
> 
> Go
Click to expand...


If at this point, Pop doesn't understand that Donald J Trump may be the most amoral malignant narcissist on the planet, then nobody is gonna convince you of such.
Which makes further discussion pretty much a waste of time.


----------



## Pop23

DrLove said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who exactly accused him of kidnapping and attempted rape? No?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garland didn't _get_ a hearing, dummy.  Righties whining about a politicized process left the seat empty for a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you are a dipshit, let me educate you on the difference between not getting a hearing on a SC nomination and a false rape allegation.
> 
> Man spends 46 years in prison for rape he didn't commit
> 
> *Jones, now 65, was 19 when police arrested him on suspicion of abducting a nurse at gunpoint from a Baton Rouge hospital’s parking lot and raping her behind a building on the night of 2 October 1971. Jones was convicted of aggravated rape at a 1974 retrial and sentenced to life in prison without the possibility of parole.*
> 
> Now lets look at what happens to a Man who doesn't get a SC nomination hearing:
> 
> Merrick Garland - Wikipedia
> 
> *Merrick Brian Garland* *(born November 13, 1952) is the Chief United States Circuit Judge of the United States Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia Circuit. He has served on that court since 1997.*
> 
> I'm thinking that's a pretty good gig with awesome pay.
> 
> Now, on with your moral equivalency argument...............
> 
> Or were you just exhibiting your idiocy for the whole world to see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you accused me of  deflecting?  You're one of the least aware pinheads I've encountered.  If you want to concern yourself with moral codes other than your own, maybe you should look at the politicians you support, instead of posters on a chatboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can multitask, and you have yet to explain your moral equivalency as to not getting a hearing, then having a productive life afterwards, to being accused of sexual assault that could end your professional life.
> 
> I'm giving you an undeserved second chance dipshit.
> 
> Go
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If at this point, Pop doesn't understand that Donald J Trump may be the most amoral malignant narcissist on the planet, then nobody is gonna convince you of such.
> Which makes further discussion pretty much a waste of time.
Click to expand...


I see, no link, making you the most amoral malignant narcissist on the planet.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Pop23 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Garland didn't _get_ a hearing, dummy.  Righties whining about a politicized process left the seat empty for a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you are a dipshit, let me educate you on the difference between not getting a hearing on a SC nomination and a false rape allegation.
> 
> Man spends 46 years in prison for rape he didn't commit
> 
> *Jones, now 65, was 19 when police arrested him on suspicion of abducting a nurse at gunpoint from a Baton Rouge hospital’s parking lot and raping her behind a building on the night of 2 October 1971. Jones was convicted of aggravated rape at a 1974 retrial and sentenced to life in prison without the possibility of parole.*
> 
> Now lets look at what happens to a Man who doesn't get a SC nomination hearing:
> 
> Merrick Garland - Wikipedia
> 
> *Merrick Brian Garland* *(born November 13, 1952) is the Chief United States Circuit Judge of the United States Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia Circuit. He has served on that court since 1997.*
> 
> I'm thinking that's a pretty good gig with awesome pay.
> 
> Now, on with your moral equivalency argument...............
> 
> Or were you just exhibiting your idiocy for the whole world to see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you accused me of  deflecting?  You're one of the least aware pinheads I've encountered.  If you want to concern yourself with moral codes other than your own, maybe you should look at the politicians you support, instead of posters on a chatboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can multitask, and you have yet to explain your moral equivalency as to not getting a hearing, then having a productive life afterwards, to being accused of sexual assault that could end your professional life.
> 
> I'm giving you an undeserved second chance dipshit.
> 
> Go
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kavanaugh is still a judge.  He hasn't lost his gig.  What are you whining about?  At least he's getting a hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Kavanaugh is still a judge. He hasn't lost his gig. What are you whining about? At least he's getting a hearing.


----------



## Pop23

joaquinmiller said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you are a dipshit, let me educate you on the difference between not getting a hearing on a SC nomination and a false rape allegation.
> 
> Man spends 46 years in prison for rape he didn't commit
> 
> *Jones, now 65, was 19 when police arrested him on suspicion of abducting a nurse at gunpoint from a Baton Rouge hospital’s parking lot and raping her behind a building on the night of 2 October 1971. Jones was convicted of aggravated rape at a 1974 retrial and sentenced to life in prison without the possibility of parole.*
> 
> Now lets look at what happens to a Man who doesn't get a SC nomination hearing:
> 
> Merrick Garland - Wikipedia
> 
> *Merrick Brian Garland* *(born November 13, 1952) is the Chief United States Circuit Judge of the United States Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia Circuit. He has served on that court since 1997.*
> 
> I'm thinking that's a pretty good gig with awesome pay.
> 
> Now, on with your moral equivalency argument...............
> 
> Or were you just exhibiting your idiocy for the whole world to see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you accused me of  deflecting?  You're one of the least aware pinheads I've encountered.  If you want to concern yourself with moral codes other than your own, maybe you should look at the politicians you support, instead of posters on a chatboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can multitask, and you have yet to explain your moral equivalency as to not getting a hearing, then having a productive life afterwards, to being accused of sexual assault that could end your professional life.
> 
> I'm giving you an undeserved second chance dipshit.
> 
> Go
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kavanaugh is still a judge.  He hasn't lost his gig.  What are you whining about?  At least he's getting a hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kavanaugh is still a judge. He hasn't lost his gig. What are you whining about? At least he's getting a hearing.
Click to expand...


That's not the moral equivalency you promised.

But I didn't think you would supply one.


----------



## miketx

DrLove said:


> Sure gonna be fun seeing if old, white Republicans will have the balls to grill this lady; who has btw taken a lie detector test. This is an educated woman well versed in psychology - not Stormy Daniels. She's going to hold up quite well, as old white Republicans bleed more college educated suburban women.


Now she says it's not all true. Make up some more crap for us.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Pop23 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you accused me of  deflecting?  You're one of the least aware pinheads I've encountered.  If you want to concern yourself with moral codes other than your own, maybe you should look at the politicians you support, instead of posters on a chatboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can multitask, and you have yet to explain your moral equivalency as to not getting a hearing, then having a productive life afterwards, to being accused of sexual assault that could end your professional life.
> 
> I'm giving you an undeserved second chance dipshit.
> 
> Go
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kavanaugh is still a judge.  He hasn't lost his gig.  What are you whining about?  At least he's getting a hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kavanaugh is still a judge. He hasn't lost his gig. What are you whining about? At least he's getting a hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the moral equivalency you promised.
> 
> But I didn't think you would supply one.
Click to expand...


Well, see if you can deflect to another irrelevant victim, then.  That was touching.


----------



## Pop23

joaquinmiller said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can multitask, and you have yet to explain your moral equivalency as to not getting a hearing, then having a productive life afterwards, to being accused of sexual assault that could end your professional life.
> 
> I'm giving you an undeserved second chance dipshit.
> 
> Go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kavanaugh is still a judge.  He hasn't lost his gig.  What are you whining about?  At least he's getting a hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kavanaugh is still a judge. He hasn't lost his gig. What are you whining about? At least he's getting a hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the moral equivalency you promised.
> 
> But I didn't think you would supply one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, see if you can deflect to another irrelevant victim, then.  That was touching.
Click to expand...


Duck and dodge the question all you want. You're getting kind of boring though.


----------



## Pop23

miketx said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure gonna be fun seeing if old, white Republicans will have the balls to grill this lady; who has btw taken a lie detector test. This is an educated woman well versed in psychology - not Stormy Daniels. She's going to hold up quite well, as old white Republicans bleed more college educated suburban women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now she says it's not all true. Make up some more crap for us.
Click to expand...


It's like playing cards with folks who make up the rules as they go, ain't it?


----------



## joaquinmiller

Pop23 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kavanaugh is still a judge.  He hasn't lost his gig.  What are you whining about?  At least he's getting a hearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kavanaugh is still a judge. He hasn't lost his gig. What are you whining about? At least he's getting a hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the moral equivalency you promised.
> 
> But I didn't think you would supply one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, see if you can deflect to another irrelevant victim, then.  That was touching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Duck and dodge the question all you want. You're getting kind of boring though.
Click to expand...


Do you consider it possible that Blasey Ford is telling the truth?  You claim multi-tasking ability.  Does that extend to abstract thought?


----------



## joaquinmiller

Pop23 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure gonna be fun seeing if old, white Republicans will have the balls to grill this lady; who has btw taken a lie detector test. This is an educated woman well versed in psychology - not Stormy Daniels. She's going to hold up quite well, as old white Republicans bleed more college educated suburban women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now she says it's not all true. Make up some more crap for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's like playing cards with folks who make up the rules as they go, ain't it?
Click to expand...


Oh, come on.  You posted to me was about _my _moral code - something you only conceive in your imagination.


----------



## Pop23

joaquinmiller said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure gonna be fun seeing if old, white Republicans will have the balls to grill this lady; who has btw taken a lie detector test. This is an educated woman well versed in psychology - not Stormy Daniels. She's going to hold up quite well, as old white Republicans bleed more college educated suburban women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now she says it's not all true. Make up some more crap for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's like playing cards with folks who make up the rules as they go, ain't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, come on.  You posted to me was about _my _moral code - something you only conceive in your imagination.
Click to expand...


Because you equated the loss of a hearing with being accused of sexual assault. 

Stop the squawking and start the talking about how these are even remotely equivalent.

Go


----------



## Pop23

joaquinmiller said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kavanaugh is still a judge. He hasn't lost his gig. What are you whining about? At least he's getting a hearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the moral equivalency you promised.
> 
> But I didn't think you would supply one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, see if you can deflect to another irrelevant victim, then.  That was touching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Duck and dodge the question all you want. You're getting kind of boring though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you consider it possible that Blasey Ford is telling the truth?  You claim multi-tasking ability.  Does that extend to abstract thought?
Click to expand...


Absolutely there is a chance that what she is stating actually happened. Yet I base all my opinions on proof. 

A baseless allegation, whose ONLY EVIDENCE is notes from a therapist, WHO BOTH HER AND HER HUSBAND CLAIM CONTAINS GRIEVOUS ERRORS ain't enough.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Pop23 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure gonna be fun seeing if old, white Republicans will have the balls to grill this lady; who has btw taken a lie detector test. This is an educated woman well versed in psychology - not Stormy Daniels. She's going to hold up quite well, as old white Republicans bleed more college educated suburban women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now she says it's not all true. Make up some more crap for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's like playing cards with folks who make up the rules as they go, ain't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, come on.  You posted to me was about _my _moral code - something you only conceive in your imagination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you equated the loss of a hearing with being accused of sexual assault.
> 
> Stop the squawking and start the talking about how these are even remotely equivalent.
> 
> Go
Click to expand...


Show me where I claimed equivalence.

I said, "Garland didn't _get_ a hearing, dummy.  Righties whining about a politicized process left the seat empty for a year."

Then I said, "There's not much that's funnier than a Trumpeter wittering on about a moral code. A rightie whining about a politicized nomination process comes close. I'll give you that."

Then you started trolling about 'guilt', 'adults', 'big stuff'.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Pop23 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kavanaugh is still a judge. He hasn't lost his gig. What are you whining about? At least he's getting a hearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the moral equivalency you promised.
> 
> But I didn't think you would supply one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, see if you can deflect to another irrelevant victim, then.  That was touching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Duck and dodge the question all you want. You're getting kind of boring though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you consider it possible that Blasey Ford is telling the truth?  You claim multi-tasking ability.  Does that extend to abstract thought?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely there is a chance that what she is stating actually happened. Yet I base all my opinions on proof.
> 
> A baseless allegation, whose ONLY EVIDENCE is notes from a therapist, WHO BOTH HER AND HER HUSBAND CLAIM CONTAINS GRIEVOUS ERRORS ain't enough.
Click to expand...


You've already decided it's baseless?


----------



## Pop23

joaquinmiller said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure gonna be fun seeing if old, white Republicans will have the balls to grill this lady; who has btw taken a lie detector test. This is an educated woman well versed in psychology - not Stormy Daniels. She's going to hold up quite well, as old white Republicans bleed more college educated suburban women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now she says it's not all true. Make up some more crap for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's like playing cards with folks who make up the rules as they go, ain't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, come on.  You posted to me was about _my _moral code - something you only conceive in your imagination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you equated the loss of a hearing with being accused of sexual assault.
> 
> Stop the squawking and start the talking about how these are even remotely equivalent.
> 
> Go
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me where I claimed equivalence.
> 
> I said, "Garland didn't _get_ a hearing, dummy.  Righties whining about a politicized process left the seat empty for a year."
> 
> Then I said, "There's not much that's funnier than a Trumpeter wittering on about a moral code. A rightie whining about a politicized nomination process comes close. I'll give you that."
> 
> Then you started trolling about 'guilt', 'adults', 'big stuff'.
Click to expand...


You realize what thread you posted that in, right?

You were making a moral equivalency by posting it in the thread.

But you will continue the defensiveness about it. And remain to be boring.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Pop23 said:


> Go take a nap junior, and let adults handle the big stuff.



Then you relayed a story about a man who spent time in prison for a crime he didn't commit.


----------



## Pop23

joaquinmiller said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go take a nap junior, and let adults handle the big stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you relayed a story about a man who spent time in prison for a crime he didn't commit.
Click to expand...


Indeed I did, illustrating that there is no moral equivalency. See how easy that was.

Thanks, end of discussion


----------

